# Anybody have a snowboard tattoo?



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

If so, can you post some?
I need some ideas on my first tattoo. 
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

i think something with a snowboarder would be kinda chezzy, get more like a mural of your favorite spot or line.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

some one( i forgot who, sorry) has a big
lib tech poly on one of their legs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Ive been trying to get some cool snowboard tat ideas as well. Ive seen a few people with them. I like the quote "Ride to Live. Live to Ride" so I want to incorporate that one in mine. Umm, I saw one where a guy had 1 snowboarder on an empty lift, which was pretty sweet.

Hope to hear some more replies!


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

this one trace? Snowboarder On Chairlift Tattoo Pictures at Checkoutmyink.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Thats it bud.
That tat is sick, lol. Kinda represents a lot of feelings in a very simple way.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

That is a pretty sick tat!!


----------

